# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Somewhat new to Russian... good learning strategies?

## Leyla

Привет!   ::   I just started Russian a couple of months ago, though admittedly it's taking me a while because I'm busy... I am also taking Spanish courses and catch onto that fairly quickly, so I don't think it's a "learning new languages issue", really.  
But anyways, I have the Russian Rosetta Stone (though I dislike how Rosetta Stone does not actually teach you the grammar concepts..) but don't really use it... I mainly use Livemocha (similar to Rosetta Stone, but a free online site where you can also contact native speakers) and supplement it with, well, basically looking up grammar concepts online. Usually that ends up at russianlessons.net. I tried learning my conjugations through them, and apparently got it all wrong...?   ::   So I'm not sure if it's simply my misunderstanding or if the site was incorrect or did not go into enough detail, etc... 
I'm not sure how much I can learn simply through Livemocha and online grammar websites... would you suggest that I get CD's and/or some kind of textbook? Would a Russian/English dictionary also help? Do you have any suggestions pertaining to specific references that I can use? (Brand, name, etc..) 
Thanks for your time!   ::

----------

